# Bi's/Tri's super sets



## gregdiesel (Jul 20, 2005)

Tonight I did bi's/tri's together and did them like this:

straight bar curl 3 sets (after each 1 going right to tri's, then 2 min rest)
straight bar press downs 3 sets

preacher curl w/ curl bar 3 sets (same superset pattern)
weighted bench dips 3 sets

dumbell hammer curls 3 sets (same again)
v-bar pressdowns 3 sets

Is this enough sets?  I got a really good pump, I've been alternating spliting arms one week and doing them together the following.


----------



## TexasCreed (Jul 20, 2005)

i wouldnt do bi's and tri's on the same day, because their working against eachother, but if it works for you then go for it. the exercises seem fine, but how many reps in each set? i tend to do 5 sets of 15, the first is a warm up set.


----------



## gregdiesel (Jul 20, 2005)

Half the bros say do them together, the others say seperate.. lol

example:  straight bar 105x10, then press down 180x10
              2 min rest then straight bar 125x9, then press down 200x9
              2 min rest then straight bar 135x7, then press down 220x7


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 20, 2005)

That's how I work my arms greg. Except I do the first biceps movements then go to the first triceps movements. I don't superset them together until I get to the last sets.
They didn't start growing until I worked them like that.
I've been doing it that way for years.


----------



## gregdiesel (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks DR, so you do your 3 sets of 1 exercise for bi's then your 3 sets for tri's and superset the last exercises?


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 20, 2005)

I recently started working bi's and tri's on the same days and i'm getting pretty good results.  However i don't alternate them...i do first biceps then triceps


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jul 20, 2005)

I always do my bi's and tri's on same day with supersets.  Works out good for me and cuts down on my time in the gym.


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 20, 2005)

gregdiesel said:
			
		

> Thanks DR, so you do your 3 sets of 1 exercise for bi's then your 3 sets for tri's and superset the last exercises?


Precisely.

I get much better pumps than when I did push/pull movements and more size this way.


----------



## cawb (Jul 30, 2005)

*front to back training.*

the advantages in doing opposing muscle groups in an alternate fashion is that you'll be stronger in the second exercise. research has found that a muscle will be stronger if perceded immediately by a contraction of its opposing muscle group. another advantage is that you will recover faster. lets say you are doing tri's while you sit there and rest blood flow to your tri's decrease and so does the recovery process making the muscle significantly weaker for the next set. alternate every set of triceps with a set of biceps. when you are repping out on curls, your triceps are still contracting, which increases the blood flow to them and aids in recovery making you stronger for your next set  and vice versa for biceps.
here are a few other tips ...... #1. perform the two exercises similar to a superset , alternate between the two muscle groups every set only rest 30 to 60 seconds between the two exercises. you can rest longer after the front to back set. 
# 2. do the exercise you want to focus on second in the pairing, if you want to get stronger in your bi's work your triceps first and your bi's second.
# 3.dont go to failure on the first exercise of the pairing ,this will diminish your strength on you second move. select a weight that you can do around 10 reps and then stop at 6 to 8 reps, then go all out on your second exercise.
this should give you a great pump and a great workout and it will save you time in the gym... hope this helps because i type real slow and this took forever to write.....


----------

